# High Alcohol Sweet Redneck Country Style Wine



## jcook5003 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Guys-

So I just finished a batch of semi-dry Apple Wine that turned out really well. I'm interested now in trying to make some Redneck style wine.....high alcohol, really sweet, ready to drink as soon as it ferments.

Any advice, recipes mostly? Links to other threads? I know it's not typical talk around here but I'm dying to try it!

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Julie (Aug 21, 2011)

what do you mean by high alcohol?


----------



## jcook5003 (Aug 21, 2011)

High alcohol means anything over 12% I would think......I guess I was just listing everything I've heard about most people "country wine"


----------



## Julie (Aug 21, 2011)

lol, when you were saying "high alcohol" I was thinking "boy here is one who wants rocket fuel."

Country wines, aka fruit wines, are usually anywhere from 10% to 12%, you really don't want to go over that or you will lose the fruit flavor. what was the abv of your apple wine?


----------



## jcook5003 (Aug 21, 2011)

From what I can tell as a newbie from my notes the ABV of the apple should be around 10%.......

I was hoping to make something stronger than that. Something that will lead to bad decisions when it comes out of the cabinet.


----------



## Stefani (Aug 21, 2011)

How about some corn whiskey?


----------



## jcook5003 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not looking for anything like corn whiskey.......

I remember several years ago a guy showed up to a party I had with some peach wine that was super sweet and boy was it strong......must've been 16% or better......but man oh man was it good. Wasnt the least little bit high class but it was good, still tasted like peaches and was very sweet.


----------



## Stefani (Aug 21, 2011)

jcook5003 said:


> Not looking for anything like corn whiskey.......
> 
> I remember several years ago a guy showed up to a party I had with some peach wine that was super sweet and boy was it strong......must've been 16% or better......but man oh man was it good. Wasnt the least little bit high class but it was good, still tasted like peaches and was very sweet.




Are you sure it was wine? 

Too sweet sounds like a 'cello. I have made some Orangecello that was really strong and sweet.


----------



## jcook5003 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure what "cello" is?

Oh after a quick google I see what is......no definitely not. The guy said it was his own home brew.


----------



## Swilley (Aug 23, 2011)

make you a high octane skeeter pee it is cheep to make tastes good and will make you fall up the doorsteps or sleep in the yard


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had wine that I know is only 12% that feels much stronger than that. You need to start your SG high and use a yeast that has a high tolerance. You can try step feeding to make it go as high as possible. Try a little clove/cinnamon... it's real nice that way. I made some high test Apple a couple years ago, accidently, that turned out pretty good.

Debbie


----------



## verysinfulwine (Aug 28, 2011)

jcook5003 said:


> Hey Guys-
> 
> So I just finished a batch of semi-dry Apple Wine that turned out really well. I'm interested now in trying to make some Redneck style wine.....high alcohol, really sweet, ready to drink as soon as it ferments.
> 
> ...



Ok I'm new site and just run across your post.. What you need to do is fortify it with Grain. Unfortunately it's not legal here in VA so you will need to do a run to NC to get it. This is probably what you had at your party and is a common tactic here in the area (yea we are neighbors) unless you run it thru a still and I ain't goin there. lol

Good luck!

Donna


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 28, 2011)

jCook, I did a Peach Wine 2 yrs. ago that finished out at 13.5% Back sweetened some to 1.005 & some to 1.020. serious BUZZ, from both. I liked the dry, the girls liked the sweet! But the last 2 yrs. I've been keeping the % close to 11. I like the taste & mouth feel better. My org. SG was 1.090 & I keep adding simple sugar [mixed with some wine] to the must every few days to kick it up to the 13.5% Hope that helps, Roy


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 28, 2011)

get a hydrometer and some high alcohol yeast like 18% then add sugar to get the percent you want.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Light weights one and all. 18+ is high, Make your wine with a high tolerances yeast like cuvee. step feed the sugars with nutriunts until it stops working. you can go above 18% if you work it. Make a large F-pak because you will need to add flavor back in. Keep it at about 72 or you will get nasty flavors. I have a batch I did this with when it was finished I added turbo yeast and got a few more points on the ABV. It was strawberry and it is famous around these part. Known as" Knock the Panties Off "Strawberry


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 28, 2011)

BTW way first two tries got dumped, they sucked


----------



## jawbone (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm tryin to make so kumquat wine right now. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Dend78 (Dec 5, 2012)

why not take some of your apple wine and put it in a freezer, turn the freezer down, make sure this is in a plastic bucket, then scrape the ice crystals off the top as the day goes on. this should leave you with high octane wine, if you can get it to like -30 in the freezer you can pull like 33%abv, but at the loss of how much a batch makes being as is concentrates the alcohol and apple flavor. most freezers wont go to -30 so you will be in the high 20's on your abv, which should get the party started and end it in a hurry


----------



## toddrod (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy to do. For example, take the apple wine you just finished. All you would have to do is just keep dosing it with sugar every 4-5 days until the yeast can not handle the alcohol level anymore and die. Then just add sorbate and kmeta. Then backsweeten from 1.030 to 1.050. You could also backsweeten this wine with more apple juice concentrate to get a real intense apple flavor.


----------



## toddrod (Dec 5, 2012)

The corn whiskey mentioned above I believe is the recipe for a wine. I have it listed in a little purple recipe book I got from EC Kraus. It actually comes out very good.


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 5, 2012)

Personally I've found that any wine over 13% is way too harsh. Even a 13% wine gives me a buzz after a couple of glasses, but then I must be a lightweight. But I've had others tell me that my wine at 13% gave them a buzz pretty quickly, too.

The trouble with high alcohol wines is that they tend to be unbalanced. Unless you're going for a port, I'd just settle on 12-13%.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Dec 5, 2012)

toddrod said:


> The corn whiskey mentioned above I believe is the recipe for a wine. I have it listed in a little purple recipe book I got from EC Kraus. It actually comes out very good.



I made 5 gal of apple wine from 100% fresh squeezed apple juice last year. I bottled it at 12 months old and added a quart of legally distilled white lightning that you can buy legally in TN. I only have 12 bottles left and I am going to hide those until sometime next summer when. I need to make some more apple but all my equipment is currently full.


----------



## Bartman (Dec 6, 2012)

jcook5003 said:


> I was hoping to make something stronger than that. Something that will lead to bad decisions when it comes out of the cabinet.



That sounds like the trailer for a romantic comedy movie! LOL


----------

